# Kindle Touch: Text becomes centered!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

A weird thing has happened a few times now while reading my Touch. I'll change the page, or go to the menu, and when the page reappears, the text is centered. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to get it back to left-justified, other than restarting the device. It makes for difficult reading, and when I'm on my lunch hour, I don't want to waste time restarting.

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I placed one call to Kindle CS...the rep didn't know what "centered" meant. After about half an hour and multiple times on hold, I gave up and called back.

Call two: He knew what I meant, but not how to fix it, so he escalated the call. I'm on hold with the third rep now, and she's not sure what I mean by "centered" either.  I had to explain centered vs. left justified.

Ugh. This is not going well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Might take a screen shot or two (comparison with the issue and without it after restart) so you can offer to send them in email.

Mine hasn't done that in about 10 hours of reading, so I'm not sure what to tell you, unfortunately.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It doesn't happen all the time...it's only happened a few times, but when it does, it's irritating. So far, with Tier 1 Support, the first person didn't understand what I meant, and now neither does Tier 2. I'm on hold for the "lead" person, who hopefully speaks English as a first language.

And I had heard just great things about Kindle CS.

When reading a book
it's very irritating to have to go
to the center of the screen with each line change!​


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen it happen on occasion, but I always assume it's the book formatting.  Very interesting if it turns out to be a problem with the Kindle itself.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I've seen it happen on occasion, but I always assume it's the book formatting. Very interesting if it turns out to be a problem with the Kindle itself.


It's got to be with the Kindle. Once the text becomes centered, even if I go back to the previous page (which WASN'T centered when I read it), that page becomes centered. This woman that I am talking to (the second one), doesn't understand what I'm trying to say either. I'm getting very frustrated with Kindle CS. Her solution was to delete the book and redownload it, but that answer isn't any better than restarting the Kindle.

It shouldn't BE an issue. I should be able to fix the formatting without deleting and redownloading a book. If it happens when I'm not in wi-fi range, I get to read the book centered until I'm in range and can delete it? And I shouldn't have to restart the Kindle to fix it either.​
Edited to add: I gave up on calling Kindle CS. Neither rep understood what "centered" means...I have sent an email, and hope I get a response that actually answers the question I have. I also read on mobileread that you can edit one of the system files to add the justification option to the font menu. I may try that tonight...and hope it works on the Touch.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it only with one particular book, or has it happened with more than one? I'm wondering if it's an Easter Egg in the firmware, a hidden feature (a rather dumb one...who wants centered text?)

And yes, the English as a first language issue is why I suggest the screen shots. It's often much easier to *show* any CS dept the problem where possible rather than attempt to explain it.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Is it only with one particular book, or has it happened with more than one?


It's happened with 3 books so far...and I know it is not each book (as I said, after it becomes centered, when I go back to a previously "uncentered" page, that page is now centered.

How do you do a screen shot on a Kindle? Or is that something I'll have to take a picture with the camera?

Thanks! (and Aaarrrgh...)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

From a thread in the Tips & Tricks section of the board:



CandyTX said:


> Yes, you can
> 
> Just press and hold the HOME button (the only one on the device face) and then tap the screen. Hold the button for another second or two and let go. Screen shots will be in the root directory. I REALLY wish the screen would flash or SOMETHING so I knew it worked though.
> 
> Here ya go... this is a shot from my touch


You'll then have to plug the Kindle in to your computer to retrieve them. (I think, it's been a while since I did them on my K2.) But it might help with the explanations to CS.

Good luck, and do let us know what comes of it all!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks...at least I learned something new today here!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried changing font, font size or word spacing to see if it reverts to normal?
Don't have a Touch (yet -- it's to be DW's Chrisatmas Present -- shhhhh!) but notice there is a Page Refresh setting that I don't believe exists on my K3 -- does it make a difference with that set to on or off?  Page Refresh is under Reading options, I believe.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Have you tried changing font, font size or word spacing to see if it reverts to normal?
> Don't have a Touch (yet -- it's to be DW's Chrisatmas Present -- shhhhh!) but notice there is a Page Refresh setting that I don't believe exists on my K3 -- does it make a difference with that set to on or off? Page Refresh is under Reading options, I believe.


Changing the font, word spacing or line spacing has no affect. I haven't tried the page refresh setting yet, but will try that next time it happens. I've got the page refresh set at the default.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Page Refresh setting default refreshes the page (gives you the black flash) every 5-6 pages. If you turn it on, it will refresh with each page turn. FWIW--mine is on, and I haven't yet seen this particular issue.

Of course, it may be unrelated.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, after submitting the issue via the "Contact Kindle CS" page, I got three replies.

Reply 1 instructed me on how to change the font size on the Kindle.  That's not my issue....

Reply 2 instructed me on how to delete an item from the Kindle.   I have no idea where that response came from, or what it was in response to.

Reply 3 basically said they don't have a clue what's happening, but they are overnighting me a new Touch, and apologized for the issue.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay for reply 3!  

Seriously, though, I'm going to be very interested to see if this issue crops back up with those same three books, or if it's gone entirely with a new device. The whole thing is just too weird.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Seriously, though, I'm going to be very interested to see if this issue crops back up with those same three books, or if it's gone entirely with a new device. The whole thing is just too weird.


Me, too!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm glad they got a new KT out to you! I hope that your first was just a lemon and that the new one resolves the centering issue. KUP!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I hope that your first was just a lemon and that the new one resolves the centering issue.


I wouldn't even say it's a lemon. It's only happened a few times, and the whole saga started by just wanted to know how to get it back to justified. The frustration was with reps who don't understand what centered and justified are, which I would think Amazon would want them to know if they are supporting an ebook technology.

I love the Touch, though. I had a K2, and think the Touch is SUCH an improvement!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had to call CS 3 times the other day, must have been over 2 hours in all. CS were very nice, but numerous put on holds & not speadily resolving obvious questions or telling me why I was on going to be put on hold, or not asking if I would like a replacement, leads me to think, AMAZON NEEDS TO TRAIN THER KINDLE CS WORKERS. The ones I had didn't listen to what I said, so I had to repeat numerous times, before they heard me or said something automatic that would not work out for me, like, "you can send the cover back in the box that has the replacement cover." Really! The cover isn't arriving until 2 days to the end of the month or after, to return is up, or I pay for 2 covers. This after I said that I would use the current box. - Hopefully, these are new CS, & they will get better as learn "all things kindle".


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It happened again tonight....here's the screenshot.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope this does turn out to be just a bug with your Kindle, but it doesn't sound like one.  Are the books by the same author, or publisher?  This is very odd, and sounds like something in the formatting of the books, or a bug in the Touch firmware.
It would also be interesting to know if the same books acted up on another Touch, which I guess you'll know when the new one comes.  Kindle CS should absolutely be able to handle this kind of thing, since e-books are supposed to be the focus of the device.
FWIW, this hasn't happened with my Touch, either.

I had a non-Kindle interaction with Amazon CS recently that wasn't any better than yours.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, *Hoosiermama*, that would drive me crazy. I'm sorry you've had so much trouble and I'm glad you're getting a new KT.

I, too, will be interested to hear if it recurs.

So far, the few books I've read on my KT have stayed left-justified.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I sent Kindle CS the link to that image. Hopefully, if it is an issue with the KTouch, that will help them.



> I hope this does turn out to be just a bug with your Kindle, but it doesn't sound like one. Are the books by the same author, or publisher? This is very odd, and sounds like something in the formatting of the books, or a bug in the Touch firmware.


It's happened with three separate books (that I can remember), so I'm more inclined to think it's a bug either in my KT or a bug in the "touch" mechanism itself.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Toby said:


> I had to call CS 3 times the other day, must have been over 2 hours in all. CS were very nice, but numerous put on holds & not speadily resolving obvious questions or telling me why I was on going to be put on hold, or not asking if I would like a replacement, leads me to think, AMAZON NEEDS TO TRAIN THER KINDLE CS WORKERS. The ones I had didn't listen to what I said, so I had to repeat numerous times, before they heard me or said something automatic that would not work out for me, like, "you can send the cover back in the box that has the replacement cover." Really! The cover isn't arriving until 2 days to the end of the month or after, to return is up, or I pay for 2 covers. This after I said that I would use the current box. - Hopefully, these are new CS, & they will get better as learn "all things kindle".


I had an insane frustrating conversation with Amazon CS yesterday, I finally just told her never mind, she wasn't grasping my point and hung up.

I was hoping it was just seasonal help because she was not up to par with my prior calls.

That centered justification would drive me INSANE, here is hoping it goes away with the new device!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I had an insane frustrating conversation with Amazon CS yesterday, I finally just told her never mind, she wasn't grasping my point and hung up.
> 
> I was hoping it was just seasonal help because she was not up to par with my prior calls.
> 
> That centered justification would drive me INSANE, here is hoping it goes away with the new device!!


I'm hoping that it's that they have had to hire temps because of the combination of so many new devices and the holiday season. The people I talked to (with the exception of the second guy) were clearly reading from a script, putting me on hold to ask for help and had NO clue what I meant. I've always heard such great things about Kindle CS (mostly from here ), so I'm hoping my experience is the exception, rather than the "new norm".

Regardless, a replacement is coming, so I'll see if the issue continues with that one.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

And the saga continues...the "old" touch connects to my wifi network just fine, but the new one won't connect.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> And the saga continues...the "old" touch connects to my wifi network just fine, but the new one won't connect.


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, after talking to Kindle CS again...(and he spoke English!), it still wouldn't connect. Did a restart and reset factory settings before I called and still a no-go. He asked if I'd be willing to go to a wifi hot spot to try to connect someplace that didn't require a password. Even THAT didn't work. Luckily McDonald's is just at the end of the block from where I work   so it was no big deal.

I left wifi on, even though I had no connection, and drove back to the office. As I pulled into the lot, it magically connected to the wireless network. Hmmmm. Have no idea why. Maybe just leaving our network area and returning was enough to make it "forget" whatever caused it not to connect.

When I go home tonight, I'll try to connect to our home network and see what happens. If it won't connect, I may be returning this one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the nice thing about having the 3G. I travel a lot and sometimes have trouble hooking up the WiFi in some areas. Trying to get connected can be a hassle. I'm glad it started working for you. It is so frustrating to have a new toy that doesn't work.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> That's the nice thing about having the 3G. I travel a lot and sometimes have trouble hooking up the WiFi in some areas. Trying to get connected can be a hassle. I'm glad it started working for you. It is so frustrating to have a new toy that doesn't work.


The only two places I'm really concerned about connecting are at home and at the office. I usually leave wifi off, unless I need to download something (which I needed to do when the new one came). It concerns me that the first one connected with absolutely no issues, but this one couldn't. The test will be tonight at home....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point.  Has this happened in more than one book?

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It's happened in three books that I can remember, Betsy. Hopefully, it was a glitch on the first Touch...and the difficulty connecting to wifi was a one-time issue.  

Edited to add: It connected at home! Hopefully that's the last chapter in this saga!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great. I know how frustrating it can be. I went through 4 K2s before getting a good. I bought it when it first came out and they were having fading text issues. Enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> When reading a book
> it's very irritating to have to go
> to the center of the screen with each line change!​


i love this!


----------

